# 67 GTO TH400 data tag



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Anyone have a pic of the tag on the side of the th400 for a 67 GTO? The ink/color is completely removed off mine and want to see what color it's supposed to be. I've seen some 68 tags are black, and there's plenty of chevy tags to be seen, but haven't seen anything from a 67 GTO.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't know if this will help or not, but here is a picture of the data tag on my TH400. This is numbers matching, so it is the original transmission. As you can see, there is no paint on mine either. It doesn't look to me like there ever was. The tag was covered in grease when I got it, so I suspect it never had paint.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Interesting. Today I was at the Carlisle swap meet and the guys at Performance Years shed some light on the subject. He had a picture of a PT code 67 TH400 and the tag is black, similar to 68 and up.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Sorry. I posted the wrong picture. Here is a clearer picture.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks for the picture. I think there is someone that sells an overlay for your tag since its blank. It just leaves your stamped numbers exposed so it still looks original. I think the ink on these tags is pretty easy to remove. I've seen quite a few blank ones, mine included (almost blank).


----------



## Longs (Jul 21, 2013)

Here's the tag on the side of the TH400 in my '67 GTO - it is the original engine and transmission, built June 1967.


----------



## rickmpontiac (Jul 31, 2015)

That's what mine looks like, the picture posted by Colorado67GTO. It's the original transmission in my 67 GTO. Just a plain aluminum tag, no paint, with the numbers stamped. They must vary by manufacturing plant.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

drburns said:


> Interesting. Today I was at the Carlisle swap meet and the guys at Performance Years shed some light on the subject. He had a picture of a PT code 67 TH400 and the tag is black, similar to 68 and up.


There was no standardized color of silkscreen for a wide range of years. All info I have notes that turbo400's were manufactured at GM Hydramatic. Some higher volume auto transmissions like Chevy Powerglides were also manufactured in Canada by Mckinnon Industries. My personal belief, is eventually at some model year, each year had several different colors of silkscreened tag, depending on the code of the Turbo 400. Going to take examining a LOT more original T400's to fill in the gaps.

-late '90's had a '67 PQ (real 400 HO, RA calibration) turbo 400, no sign of a silkscreen on the alum tag. Of course, it could have been really filthy and got the SOS pad treatment at the car wash. When I was in my early 20's did that several times. 

-Have owned two '70 PQ's out of '70 TransAms, both, the silkscreen on the tag was PINK. Have had a lot of '67-72 short tail T400's, and that was only time I've ran across PINK as the color. Have a few '70 PR code T400's out of 455 GP's, will ck them.

-The original PQ coded T400 out of my 455 HO GT-37 the screen print is turquoise, memory serves right. have a '71 PQ spare, as well, will dbl ck it as well.

-Hopefully looking at a '69 442 T400 this coming weekend. A fellow in MN had the '70 OW Coded 442 tags reproed about 15 years ago, that caused somewhat of an uproar at the time. 

-Parts Place has been offering repro silkscreened T400 tags for last 2-3 years, several of the ones I'm knowledgeable with, the repro tags were silkscreened in the wrong color.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

I think a lot the variation we see across all the different cars is GM used whatever they had on the shelf that given day or week. Doesn't seem to be much rhyme or reason to a lot of tags, parts, etc. Although there seems to be some more consistency with this stuff in the Chevy world having seen my brother restore 4 Chevelles over the years. Good info either way. Thanks guys.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

drburns said:


> I think a lot the variation we see across all the different cars is GM used whatever they had on the shelf that given day or week. Doesn't seem to be much rhyme or reason to a lot of tags, parts, etc. Although there seems to be some more consistency with this stuff in the Chevy world having seen my brother restore 4 Chevelles over the years. Good info either way. Thanks guys.


respectfully would have to disagree with you, ESP in the case of the Turbo400 ID tags. The alum tags were staked into the transmission cases at GM Hydramatic upon original build of that transmission. The Assembly plants merely mated the correct transmission with the correct engine. 

Different performance level same division and bodystyle engines, sometimes even different rear gear ratios with the same engine, required a different T400 transmission. As an example PR and PW coded T400's were both used behind '70 455 GTO's and 70 455 GP's. the difference, of which factory 455 car got what comes down to the rear gear ratio. 

There is also a big difference in the WOT shift points in the short tail T400 in a base engine GTO versus the transmission offered behind the highest performance GTO engine. Different valve body's, different governors, and sometimes different clutch/steel capacity. Having driven quite a few original highest factory HP Buick GS's and Pontiac A body's, as well as numerous '70-72 TransAms, the higher WOT shifting T400's are matched to the torque characteristics of these higher performance engines.


----------

